

Ask HN: Find me a graph of screen resolution to salary - daspecster

I'm curious if there's a relationship of screen resolutions to salaries. I have no idea how to get data for this. Ideas anyone?
======
byoung2
This reminds me of a funny ad in PC World many years ago. There are three
images of desks with computer monitors on them.

The first is a 14" monitor with every inch filled with open windows - email,
Excel spreadsheets, Word documents, web browser, and many more. The caption
reads "entry level"

The second is a 19" monitor with two windows open: email and Excel. Most of
the desktop wallpaper is visible behind these windows. The caption reads
"middle management"

The third is a 24" monitor with one window open: Solitaire. The caption reads
"CEO"

